# GPU-Z 2.10.0 can't detect Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630 / i7-8700



## Alex_023 (Jul 22, 2018)

Can't detect
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3E92&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_00
Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630
integrated in CPU Intel i7-8700

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/07/21/efx.png

HWInfo64 ver. 5.86-3480:

Video chipset                                                                  
Video Chipset:                                                                  Intel UHD Graphics 630
Video Chipset Codename:                                                         Coffee Lake-S GT2
Video Memory:                                                                   1024 MBytes

Video Card                                                                     
Video Card:                                                                     Intel Coffee Lake-S GT2 - Integrated Graphics Controller [ASUS]
Video Bus:                                                                      Integrated
Video RAMDAC:                                                                   Internal
Video BIOS Version:                                                             Unknown

Performance                                                                    
Memory Clock:                                                                   1329.0 MHz

Hardware ID:                                                                    PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3E92&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_00
PCI Location (Bus: Dev:Fnc):                                                     0:02:0

Driver Information                                                             
Driver Manufacturer:                                                            Intel Corporation
Driver Description:                                                             Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630
Driver Provider:                                                                Intel Corporation
Driver Version:                                                                 23.20.16.4973
Driver Date:                                                                    28-Feb-2018
DeviceInstanceId                                                                PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3E92&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&10
Location Paths                                                                  PCIROOT(0)#PCI(0200)


----------



## StefanM (Jul 22, 2018)

Do previous GPU-Z versions work on your rig?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 23, 2018)

This doesn't look right. GPU-Z shouldn't show all empty fields on any Intel GPU. I've seen a lot of validation for Coffee Lake GT2, so it's working for other people.


----------



## Alex_023 (Jul 24, 2018)

2.9.0
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/07/24/4qr.png
 I've seen a different one picture. Starting "run as admin" check too.
OS=Windows 10 Pro ver.1803.17134.165


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2018)

Are you running an antivirus other than built-in MS Defender?
Did you manually disable services like PNP manager?
You have a graphics card driver installed? Check if device manager says "Basic VGA driver" or "Intel ..."


----------



## Alex_023 (Jul 25, 2018)

Screenshot:
https://yadi.sk/i/pgijxAy13Za4Wk

HWInfo data:
https://yadi.sk/d/8-PoaMMq3Za59x


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2018)

Very strange, do you have Skype so we can do a live debugging session? (text-chat only)
I'm in Europe, so should be manageable time-zone wise.


----------



## Alex_023 (Oct 10, 2018)

2.9.0 / 2.10.0 / 2.11 view the same: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/07/21/efx.png

The problem was solved itself at the BIOS updating on MB ASUS TUF H370-PRO GAMING from version 0802 -> 0904.
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/10/10/5de.png


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 10, 2018)

Alex_023 said:


> 2.9.0 / 2.10.0 / 2.11 view the same: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/07/21/efx.png
> 
> The problem was solved itself at the BIOS updating on MB ASUS TUF H370-PRO GAMING from version 0802 -> 0904.
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/18/10/10/5de.png


Interesting, thanks for the report!


----------

